# Midas and me :)



## bunnylove817 (Jan 11, 2010)

So I've been toying with the idea of starting a blog for awhile, and I finally decided to do it . 

So here is a little background info-

My name is Rebekah. I live with my fiancÃ© David. I'm currently in college working on my bacholor's in biology (with hopes of becoming a doctor some day). I currently own one bunny named Midas. He is a male mini lop and the love of my life (Just don't tell David that!). He is one of the only things that make me really happy, and I worry about him the way I would a child (and spoil him rotten). 

This is my first bun, and boy have I learned a lot! When I first got Midas I had no idea what it was like to have a bunny, and now I don't think I'll ever be able to not have one. I'm a forever bunny slave .

The most exciting thing going on right now is the addition of a new bun here. I am adopting a female mixed rabbit from a local shelter. I am going to fill out all the paperwork tomorrow and find out when I can pick her up. I'm really excited (and terrified about bonding and the poo wars I know are about to occur). I'll make sure to post pictures tomorrow .


----------



## bunnylove817 (Jan 12, 2010)

I woke up this morning to Midas inside of the hay bin. He somehow managed to escape his cage and jump over the barrier I have in place to protect the hay. He looked like a very happy bunny! He is so smart! 

I am about to leave to go to the humane society, I hope I can pick her up soon!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 12, 2010)

awww isaw the thead about your new girl, shes a doll and im sure Midas will fall in love with her 

hes suc a cute bun, too. sooooo you should start the blog outwith some pictures!!! you know...like baby ones lol and now ones so we can get googly eyed over him


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 12, 2010)

Welcome to the wonderful world of blogging.....even if folks don't post much - I'm sure we'll be reading - and you'll find later on that you will look back on your stories and pictures and remember the happy times and be glad you wound up blogging.

Looking forward to hearing more stories!


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 12, 2010)

*bunnylove817 wrote: *


> I currently own one bunny named Midas.





onder::nosir:i think you will find that midas owns you! he has gotten you and david wrapped around his little bunny paws. your sole purpose in life is to cater to his every whim dont worry tho' we are all the same on RO

am now hopping off to find other thread and have a look at midas' new friend


edited for spelling


----------



## bunnylove817 (Jan 12, 2010)

As requested, pictures of Midas as a baby (about 10 weeks)


----------



## bunnylove817 (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## bunnylove817 (Jan 12, 2010)

And then sadly, I broke my camera and have no other pictures until he was almost two.. I feel terrible about it. I missed so much!!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 12, 2010)

awww he was such a cute baby!!!! i love how hes got some almost chinchilla coloring where the black and white is reall mixed up on his fur

and now you can make up for it by takin lots of pics!!

p.s. you will need to take lots of pics with the ms. bun when you get her home


----------



## bunnylove817 (Jan 12, 2010)

I plan on it! He is actually a broken goldtip (which is why he has the chinchilla type coloring) It was really noticeable when he was younger (hence the name King Midas) but it has mostly gone away since he has aged. Every molt he is less and less gold. 


well here are a few pictures of the soon to be Mrs. Midas. I might pick her up tonight!!!!


----------



## bunnylove817 (Jan 12, 2010)

My angry rant for the day--

Midas has decided that I was a bad momma for sterilizing HIS cage, so he feels the need to pee and poo ALL over it :X not to mention that he keeps throwing his hay ALL over his cage. I don't know how you guys keep your cages so clean, his cage is always a disaster area! There is little bits of hay everywhere... I guess carpet wasn't a good idea..

ANDD I had to miss all of my classes today and call off work because David (who is a 5th grade teacher) brought home pink eye and gave it to me.. which makes me unable to wear my contacts, so im pretty much blind. I'm stuck inside until he gets home :grumpy: 

Can rabbits get pink eye? I'm on antibiotics so I don't know if its contagious or not


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 12, 2010)

HORRIBLE YOU FOR CLEANING HIS CAGE

-.- i just dont do big cleans cause my buns get super mad..i clean my cage daily with a vac but since i never close them up in the cage there is hay strewn throughout my room and all over their cage along with poops everywhere 

and thats horrible! ive been lucky enough to never get pink eye. but i dont think rabbits can get it...guess you wont be gettin ms midas tonight?


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice start to your blog.


----------



## hln917 (Jan 12, 2010)

Midas and the future Mrs. Midas are both adorable! Did they say what mix the Mrs. is? Feel better and take care of that eye!


----------



## bunnylove817 (Jan 12, 2010)

Sasha is now home :]

I put Sasha in Midas' cage (There is a a barrier between the two of about 3 inches) and Midas flipped out!!! He is trying to attack her through the cage but Sasha is just sitting there looking at him. I don't know if thats a bad sign or not :/. Now they are just sitting at the barrier giving each other the "bunny butt". 

I hope they get along, I'll do another bunny date probably this weekend or next week, once she has settled in.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 12, 2010)

Welcome Home Sasha!!  :wave:

He's not use to someone in his territory but it sounds like he got over it quick. Lol. I hope it works out.  


Edit: Do their bunny dates in a neutral area like the bath tub


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 12, 2010)

well since you just brought Sasha home i wouldnt start bonding her yet!!
wait a week for her to settle in a bit get used to all the smells and give Midas a chance to get used to her smell. 
hes gonna be stressed cause the new bun and we dont need her stressing right when she gets home. 
so for now dont try and force them to be friends just let Sasha settle in Midas get used to her smell


----------



## bunnylove817 (Jan 12, 2010)

I think thats the best way to go here. I've never bonded buns before and I really don't know what to do. I've read almost everything there is to read, but its different actually doing it :/. I want to let Sasha get used to me as well. I'd like her to somewhat bond with me before Midas, I think it would be easier that way. 

I think she is starting to relax a little, she was just eating some hay and a little bit of pellets. I'm excited to see how she does during free time tomorrow, I'm almost worried she is going to pee/poo all over my living room since it smells like Midas, although so far she has done really well in her cage. 

This is all just so exciting! (unlike the crap ton of calc homework I have.. stupid college.)


----------



## crystal (Jan 12, 2010)

Good blog 

Midas is such a cutie, like others said I like his colouring.

And Sasha (lol I have two friends called Sasha) is so pretty. She is also a lovely colour. And I swear she has bigger than average sized eyes haha in a good way! she is adorable. 

I am also going to be blogging about bonding, so maybe we can share tips and stories over the next few weeks or months 

I also agree to let Sasha settle in first before you start the bonding.


----------



## bunnylove817 (Jan 12, 2010)

We will def have to share tips! It's going to be a fun experience .

Here are a few pictures from here first night here. You can see my barricade I made. 




--What is that GIRL doing in my cage??








--I'm tryin to eat here woman




--The pretty miss Sasha




--Laying at the border between the two cages


















Sorry for the picture overload. :]


----------



## bunnylove817 (Jan 12, 2010)

hln917-- They said she was a britannia petite mix. I posted in another section and the general consensus was that she is a nethie mix with maybe a little bit of B.P. but who really knows. She is my little mutt


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 12, 2010)

AwwwSasha is gorgeous!! We love pic's so you can't post too many. LOl.  

And Midas is a handsome bun :bunnydance:


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 13, 2010)

what do you use on the shelving for traction? the blue stuff?

and shes so pretty! she looks at home and comfortable already


----------



## bunnylove817 (Jan 13, 2010)

They are doormats that I got at walmart for 3 bucks. They were pretty big too :]


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 13, 2010)

hmm...did you cut them to fit? thats not a bad idea, but are they hard to keep clean?

and id worry about the buns eating them...


----------



## bunnylove817 (Jan 13, 2010)

yeah i cut them to fit. They can be decently hard to clean, but they are really easy to replace (and cheap!!). Midas doesnt really eat fabric, so I dont have any issues (we will see about Sasha!)


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 13, 2010)

hopefully not  i think ill check out wally world for some floor mats made of just cloth that i can wash when they get peed on and what not

i see so many creative things on here like what you did! im just not that creative lol


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 13, 2010)

Beautiful bunny's. Its not a bad life being a bunny slave, my herd treats me well, sometimes they let me pick their treats. Sorry about getting sick, that bites. I think David owes you a nice sit down dinner.

Dave


----------



## bunnylove817 (Jan 13, 2010)

UGG Sasha is making me angry. She will not use a litter box.. AT ALL!! Its one thing to mark her territory, i get that, but she is peeing in the same like 3 spots. Ill move her litter box to where she is peeing, and then she will be right beside it. It's driving me insane. Im cleaning up pee 4 times a day, not to mention her pee smells really, really bad (worse than Midas has ever smelled) and its like white. It's driving me crazy!! Any thoughts/ideas? I'm putting her pee soaked paper towels in the litter box, but its not working.

On another note, I get my kleenmamas hay Friday! Woo hoo!!


----------



## Myia09 (Jan 14, 2010)

I love your rabbits!
My female stopped using her litterbox too..for about 2 months then took it back up again.
Hopefully that is what happens to you.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 14, 2010)

it may have to do with her not being spayed-i saw this in your other thread. non spayed rabbits pee everywhere...mimzy is horrible about it...shell just be hopping along and pee in the middle on the cage -.-

use vinegar to keep her from smelling it and going there again
can you make the cage smeller at all?

it may also be because its a new place...its only been a couple days, maybe itll pass?fingers crossed for ya


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 14, 2010)

*bunnylove817 wrote: *


> UGG Sasha is making me angry. She will not use a litter box.. AT ALL!! Its one thing to mark her territory, i get that, but she is peeing in the same like 3 spots. Ill move her litter box to where she is peeing, and then she will be right beside it. It's driving me insane. Im cleaning up pee 4 times a day, not to mention her pee smells really, really bad (worse than Midas has ever smelled) and its like white. It's driving me crazy!! Any thoughts/ideas? I'm putting her pee soaked paper towels in the litter box, but its not working.
> 
> On another note, I get my kleenmamas hay Friday! Woo hoo!!



Be patient. I know it's hard to be patient but I knowSasha can do it. You know what I mean She's been thru alot. Your doing the right things. Soaking up the pee and putting it in the litter box. 

Use vinager and water. (Half and half) where she's peeing to take the smell away. 

:hug:


----------



## bunnylove817 (Jan 14, 2010)

Ive been doing that :/ but I almost feel like its making it worse (she wants the cage to smell like her..maybe). I put in an extra litter box where she was using the bathroom. I also blocked Midas off from going down to visit her. I figured if they cant see each other then maybe the stress will decrease a little and she wont be so angry! Other than that they are doing wonderful :]

I'm a little concerned with Sasha though... Her urine is very cloudy (looks like milk actually) and its seeming to get worse and I dont know if thats normal, but I have a vet appointment Monday to have a general check up, so we will see what he says.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 15, 2010)

If her urine is in a drying stage it's gonna turn white. As long as it's not thick.I think she'll be fine thoughIt's good your taking her in for a check up though. Puts your mind at ease. 



I think putting 2 litter boxes in there was a good idea. Are you putting hay in her litter boxes? I would try that.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 15, 2010)

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=8845&forum_id=1&highlight=bladder



I found this


----------



## bunnylove817 (Jan 15, 2010)

So I had to rearrange the cage. So right now Midas and Sasha are not allowed to see each other or interact for a day or so. I was thinking that maybe the stress of everything was possibly affecting her litterbox habits (and making her territorial) so I blocked off the middle section of my cage so now they have a floor inbetween them. I also cut Sasha's cage in half (its now a 2 grid by 3 grid cage)and put two big litter boxes in there so she has to jump in them. If she starts using the litter box I will remove one and then eventually let her have the rest of the cage. It's just going to be a slow process :/

thankfully I'm patient 

She has been really good other then that though.. She lets me give her head rubs and has even let me hold her a bit (although she flipped out at first, but no bites so I'm happy!!)

I think she is going to do well her, I've just got to give her (and midas) time to adjust.


----------



## bunnylove817 (Jan 15, 2010)

April-Thanks for the link :] I feel better now


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 15, 2010)

That is GREAT Sasha let you pet and holdher w/o nipping.I really think she's been put thru alot(before you)and she just needs time to adjust. 

Let us know what the doc says. 

Unfortunately it takes time for bunnies to adjust. I've read alot on RO and sometimes it can take awhile. I'm glad your patient. :biggrin2:


----------



## bunnylove817 (Jan 15, 2010)

First bunny date

So I put Midas and Sasha together in the bath tub and they seemed to do better then they have before. It was basically a hump fest. Sasha wouldnt stop humping Midas (I kept pushing her off and petting them both) but then Midas like "woke up" and showed her what was up. The rest of the 20 minutes was Midas not wanting to stop humping Sasha (there was some rough grooming going on as well). Sasha only nipped at Midas once (I think he was getting to aggressive) But this is a good sign correct?

Also, after making Sasha's cage smaller and putting a second litter box in her cage she used her litter box for the first time!! Woo hoo!! 

Ill have pictures (and maybe a video) of the first bonding session here soon


----------



## bunnylove817 (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 15, 2010)

establishing dominence is a good thing, once they have it figured out itll get better

Don't let Midas hump her face...she might bite his thinger



ETA: Saw the pictures just now. and grooming is a GREAT sign  and so it laying next to eachother


----------



## bunnylove817 (Jan 15, 2010)

fuzz16 wrote:


> establishing dominence is a good thing, once they have it figured out itll get better
> 
> Don't let Midas hump her face...she might bite his thinger
> 
> ...




LOL at "thinger" :biggrin2:

Yeah I kept throwing him off when he got the face and kind of "guide him" to the right end. I'd let him hump her for a few seconds and then push him off and pet her. I almost think she liked it! She wanted him to pay attention to her so bad!!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 15, 2010)

That is awesome Rebekah!! :highfive: I love the pic's. 

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:I'm gladSasha used her litter box too!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 16, 2010)

LOL had no idea how else to word it

but that sounds like how Mimzy was. They never fought and bonded quickly so hopefully they do the same


----------



## bunnylove817 (Jan 16, 2010)

I think this is going to be a hard bond. Sasha and Midas got into a pretty nasty fight tonight (he lost some skin). She is so hard to figure out.. she doesnt show any sign that she is going to bite and then she just turns her head really fast and tears into him. Poor little guy :/. Ill have him checked out on Monday by the vet when we go. His penis is also very, very red (and looks bloody, but no blood is actually coming off.. if that makes sense). I dont think she bit him down there (I've been very good with prohibiting face humping), but its possible I guess...another thing to get checked out.

I was really hoping this would be one of those easy bondings.. but seems like it is going to be a very hard one


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 17, 2010)

:shock:Sounds like Midas got beat up. Poor Baby....


----------



## bunnylove817 (Jan 17, 2010)

I just hope his penis is ok!! (Brenda warned me!!) I didnt even see it happen, she is so quick! He is acting fine (currently napping) but I cant help but worry. My poor baby!!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 17, 2010)

Good thing he's going to the doc...



I wouldn't do anymore bunny dates for a while. I would let them see each other thru the panels of the cage. But I would wait a week or two before you have another date.

Maybe week one, don't let them touch. Week two, let them touch thru the panels and then week 3, have a bunny date. Just go a little slower.  Just a suggestion.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 17, 2010)

hopefully its not what i warned you about! o that would be horrible. poor guy...

and April gives a good suggestion...give them a bit more time getting to know eachother through the bars. sorry your having such bad luck...i hope midas is ok.


----------



## bunnylove817 (Jan 18, 2010)

So I just got back from the vet. Vet said Sasha looked good (teeth,ears,eyes were fine) but that it would be good to do a fecal test. She said I can bring her back anytime to shave her and check for a spay scar. She looked at Midas and said his genitalia was red and inflamed, but it doesnt look like a bite, but more like "rug burn" from humping Sasha too much. So she gave me some topical anitbiotics to put on it every day for ten days.

My dilemma now is whether to adopt Sasha or not. I am REALLY worried about the risk to Midas, although it might already be too late. Several rabbits from the shelter tested positive for E. Cuniculi and one has passed away from head tilt. She was in the same house as these other bunnies and allowed in the same play area. I am worried she is going to give Midas head tilt and then its going to cost me hundreds and hundreds of dollars to save them (the test for e.c. is 200$!!). If she has been exposed to it, wouldnt that mean that Midas has been as well (since its airborne)? I just dont want to adopt Sasha to have her get sick in 2 weeks and maybe die.

I wish the shelter would test her for E.C. and pasteurella before they adopted her to me (doing a fecal test would be great too!) but I dont know if they do that.

This is hard!!


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Jan 18, 2010)

I hope everyone checks out healthy!
I would be very unhappy with a shelter if they sent a sick animal home with me and my bun got infected...


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 18, 2010)

*jessicalovesjesse wrote: *


> I hope everyone checks out healthy!
> I would be very unhappy with a shelter if they sent a sick animal home with me and my bun got infected...



:yeahthat: I agree!!



Tell Steve the only way you will adopt is ifthey will pay for the test first. The only bad thing is Midas has been around Sashaif she's infected  I can't believe they'd do that, and not tell you before hand.


----------



## bunnylove817 (Jan 18, 2010)

I guess testing her is pointless. All bunnies have been exposed and have antibodies already. Tonyshuman gave me good information :] She said they should both be fine, so my mind is at ease. I just can't help but worry :expressionless

Steve and them have been really, really awesome. I think I'm just being crazy! This is just such a big decision.. and I want to make sure it's the best one for me (and Midas). 



--So far the best few days Sasha has had perfect litter box use!! So exciting!!! :bunnydance:

Midas on the other-hand, is now being a turd. He is still using his litter box, but will pee right beside it to show me his disapproval of having a girl in HIS cage.


----------



## bunnylove817 (Jan 18, 2010)

BTW- I love RO's emoticons! They are so cute!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 18, 2010)

*bunnylove817 wrote: *


> I guess testing her is pointless. All bunnies have been exposed and have antibodies already. Tonyshuman gave me good information :] She said they should both be fine, so my mind is at ease. I just can't help but worry :expressionless
> 
> Steve and them have been really, really awesome. I think I'm just being crazy! This is just such a big decision.. and I want to make sure it's the best one for me (and Midas). You have time to think about it.
> 
> ...


I would give Midas some more time. I think they're gonna be good together if you go a little slower. You have to remember Midas isn't use to other rabbits. Sasha is.


----------



## bunnylove817 (Jan 18, 2010)

yeah, im not doing any more bunny dates for a week, and then I think im going to do a car ride... and then maybe a bunny date ever other day or every 3 days.. just to see how it goes. 

Definitely slowing it down though.. they both need some adjustment time.

I'm in it for the long haul though :]


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 18, 2010)

:highfive: I forgot about car rides. Good idea. 



Lexi (my little girl you met) was happy to see Sasha's pic's on here. And when I told her you had Sasha, that made her happier cause she met you.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 19, 2010)

whatever you decide i wish you luck
there are a lot of bunnies out there that need help and if your heart doesnt feel right with Sasha...if she doesn't call out to you then maybe you should look at others. 
If she does call out to you and everything you should get her.


----------



## bunnylove817 (Jan 20, 2010)

Quick update-

Midas's thinger is all better. I think he just irritated it humping her to much! I'm going to keep putting the antibiotics on it though.

I'm on my way to the humane society to finalize the adoption. As soon as I saw her binkying across my living room, I knew she was the one :]

and on another note, I dropped out of school today. I dont really know if that was a good idea, but I was just so unhappy and I felt like it was pointless.. i wasnt driven anymore. So I'm taking a leave of absence until I decide what I was to do with my life.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 20, 2010)

:highfive: Congrats on adopting Sasha!!  :hug:Sounds like everyone is happy and that is awesome!!!


----------



## bunnylove817 (Jan 21, 2010)

On my way back to the vet to get Sasha shaved to see if she has a spay scar. I think I'm going to start bunny dates again on Saturday.. they arent fighting through the bars of their cage anymore and they are actually doing full out DBF's right beside each other between the barrier. So we will see how it goes :]


----------



## bunnylove817 (Jan 21, 2010)

So Sasha is spayed. It feels good to know for sure :]

I also picked up some bene-bac for my first aid kit.. which now includes -- critical care, simethicone (sp?), pumpkin, bene-bac, and pedialyte. Anything else I should add?

Now off to make dinner


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 21, 2010)

*bunnylove817 wrote: *


> On my way back to the vet to get Sasha shaved to see if she has a spay scar. I think I'm going to start bunny dates again on Saturday.. they arent fighting through the bars of their cage anymore and they are actually doing full out DBF's right beside each other between the barrier. So we will see how it goes :]



That is great that their laying next to each other. Can they touch each other yet? I would try that first and see if they fight or bite. Hopefully they will groom each other thru the bars. Thats what my bunnies did. 

I'm glad it's going well... :bunnydance:


----------



## Myia09 (Jan 21, 2010)

Its great she is spayed. Hope it keeps going well!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hope the bonding goes well!


----------



## bunnylove817 (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm super stressed today  I woke up an hour late for work and then my car is starting to fall apart (some piece that connects the axel to the wheel is breaking.. and its like $300 to fix). Blah.

Bonding is going nowhere.. Sasha has again started to not use her litterbox. I am so sick of cleaning up piddle! Poo is one thing, and doesnt bother me at all, but piddle is another thing! She's peeing on EVERYTHING (except her litter) :X :X :X

Midas and Sasha are fighting ferociously through the bars and Midas is still being super aggressive. I think he hates me.. which is really hard to deal with. I almost regret ever getting another bun.. It was supposed to make him happy! Not make him hate everything (and everyone)  

Grr.. Why does this have to be so hard?


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 23, 2010)

Sorry your having such a rough time :hug:It's a waiting game (with the bunnies)and I know that stinks. 

Do you still have the 2 litter boxes in Sasha's cage? I would keep 2 in there, if you don't. Sounds like your having good days and bad. Sorry. 

Have you tried switching sides so they share their stuff? So they get use to each other smells? I would try that too


----------



## bunnylove817 (Jan 23, 2010)

Yeah I tried that and all they did was pee and poo on EVERYTHING. It's so annoying.. I don't get them!


----------



## bunnylove817 (Jan 25, 2010)

So I've decided to rebuild the buns cage sometime in the next week or so. I'm going to "remodel" it -change the ramps, make more accessible doors and hopefully make it a bit more sturdy. I need to go buy maybe one more box of grids (I still have to count how many I have). I also need to figure out what I want to do with the bottom of the cage. I'm either going to go get some chloroplast or just make another linoleum floor, my parents have tons (they planned on redoing the kitchen floor, but got real wood instead). 

I think Sasha is feeling more at home here now.. she loves running and jumping throughout my apartment. She is just really afraid of both me and David. I hope she learns to trust us sometime.. I'm sure trying to "scare" her into loving Midas doesn't exactly help... which is why I have decided to take a break from bonding them.. for a few weeks or so.. until I feel like they are both calmed down enough to not rip each others throats out.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 25, 2010)

:wave: I think giving them time will help alot.

Sasha sounds happy, binking around Hope you take pic's of the new cage. How's Midas doing since you seperated them?



Keep us updated still on how things are going. :biggrin2:


----------



## bunnylove817 (Jan 26, 2010)

Funny little story I thought I'd share

So Midas has been out running around for about 2 hours now. He is enjoying his run time (his binkies are so cute ) So I've been cleaning all day but I decided to take a break and eat an apple. I have one of those apple slicer things that I always use to cut up my apples. Well I'm sitting on the floor not paying attention to Midas, and all of a sudden he jumps out of nowhere, steals my apple and runs away and hides. I didnt even know he liked apple that much! It was the cutest thing :] Of course I then had to chase him and get my apple back.. but he continued to follow me around for the next 10 minutes wondering when he was getting his snack back 

So I've discovered another one of Midas' favorite snacks 


He also likes to stick his nose into Sasha's cage and steal her hay/veggies because she eats to slow.. he is a little bugger!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 26, 2010)

Awww

Maybe he'll warm up toSasha sooner or later, if he's stealing her food. LOl.


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 3, 2010)

i missed a lot!!

i keep vet wrap in my first aid kid and a syringe w/out a needle, then a couple needles i can throw on a syringe if needed. 
i use that kit for cat and buns though...so i dont know about vet wrap for buns, id imagine theyd chew it off

and about your car...i tell everyone to have at least one car friend, thankfully all my friends are car people so i get parts cheap and fixed cheap. a lotta places will rip you off. charge you 300$ for the part, but 400$ for installation and then mess up something else -.- so shop around

and im soo glad their doing better!


----------



## bunnylove817 (Feb 5, 2010)

Midas and Sasha still hate each other. They fight any chance they get, except when they are both caged? When they are actually in the cages beside each other they dont fight, they just watch each other. However, if either of them is let loose for playtime they just run back to the cage and fight nonstop through the bars. So I've had to cardboard off the cage when one is out for playtime so they cant see each other (and so they actually get some exercise, they are both full of so much energy!)

Midas is still being a butthead. He boxes with me when I put my hands in the cage and he is always fighting his toys.. not just playing with them, he is dominating them. I think maybe he is showing off for Sasha?

Anywho, we are getting up to 16 inches of snow by tomorrow and I'm excited. I'm going to let Sasha and Midas explore :]

Everything else is pretty good here, my car actually just needed the shocks replaced (I took it to a friend and he said the original guy had no idea what he was talking about) which is much, much cheaper (and my parents said they would pay for it )

-- I don't know how much I'll be online in the next week or so, Sasha chewed through a power cord to our Modem and now our internet has been on the fritz :X


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 5, 2010)

That stinks that they're still fighting. Hopefully in time they will get along. Did you ever try the car ride? 

I am not looking forward to all the snow. Lol. I didn't know we were getting that much though. Wow.

Give the bunnies pets from me


----------



## bunnylove817 (Feb 9, 2010)

Loving the snow. Although driving to work on Saturday took my 2 hours.. instead of my usually 20.

My scary story of the day--

I opened the door to Midas's cage to let him out for run time, but he was content to lay in his cage being lazy. About an hour later I went to go lay down (I forgot I had opened his cage!) and fell asleep. Well about 30 minutes later I woke up and remembered I had let him out and ran to go find him.. He wasnt in his cage, or under the couch, or in his cardboard playhouse.. I was freaking out...and then I heard a noise which I followed into the kitchen and found him in his food bin munching on pellets. He looked like the happiest rabbit there is. I didn't know he could jump that high.

But now he is back in his cage happy with a full tummy. He really does love his food, he would eat 24/7 if I let him 


Noticed today that Sasha got a hold of my laptop charger as well, but thankfully she didn't get to the wires, just chewed through the rubber. So I'm off to go get more electrical tape


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 9, 2010)

ew i HATE snow. lol

and ya i have had those moments...where i loose a bunny for awhile. its kinda scary. but at least now you know where to find him when hes out 

and ugh...laptop chargers arrrre so expensive. so your lucky


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 10, 2010)

Lol. I have a few things taped up too.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 13, 2010)

One of my bunny's leaped of my lap one time and snipped my son's laptop charger cord in two places so fast. She did it before I could even react. Luckily he was able to splice it together.


----------



## bunnylove817 (Feb 13, 2010)

They are just soo fast!

I need to clean the buns cages.. I gave Midas a phone book and was unaware of the consequences. He SHREDDED the entire book.. there is about 3 inches of phone book pieces over his entire cage.. not to mention its all over my kitchen. Silly bun.

I'm kind of in a bad mood.. I spent the last week setting up a surprise birthday dinner for Dave's birthday tomorrow and everyone is bailing (even his parents) and I feel terrible. I was trying to make it a really special day 
AND I burnt his birthday cake and had to remake it.


----------



## bunnylove817 (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh and a story I thought I'd share

I have been working at a small pet store for a year now and have finally been promoted to manager. Well I was working the other night and had to kick a customer out for the first time. So this group of teenagers walks in and asks for something and I go to get it and one of them walks over to the rabbit cage and reads our sign that says "please do not hold animals, pet them only" sign out loud and then picks the rabbit up by the EARS and then starts squeezing it around the belly. The rabbit is freaking out and starting squealing and I scream at her to put the rabbit down as I'm running over to get and it and in the rudest possible way she replies "I can pick up the rabbit if I want to". Thats about the time I tell them to get the hell out of my store and never come back (in a lot more words that were probably inappropriate at work). The poor bunny was ok, but was scared to death. I had to take a break I was shaking so bad. I wanted to kick her teeth out. People are so heartless.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 14, 2010)

Little brats :Xnice job, you showed a lot of restraint!

I had to chuckle about the phone book. My buns love to shred them, especially Daisy and you could not see the bottom of her cage because of the shredded phone book.

Sorry about the birthday dinner that is too bad. Sounds like you will make it a special day regardless. I hope he has a nice birthday.


----------



## bunnylove817 (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks :] It's going to be fun either way. We are going to a japanese steakhouse. 

We are expecting ANOTHER 6-8 inches of snow tonight. This is a ton of snow.. I need to get a better car!


Midas escaped his cage last night as soon as I got into bed. I'm laying there about to go to sleep when I hear the crinkling of plastic bags so I get up and turn the light on and there is Midas looking all cute. I picked him up and put him back into his cage after which he demanded at least 15 minutes of nose rubs.

I love him!


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 14, 2010)

I don't bake..always turns out with the fire alarm going off -.-

And snow sucks...just attach a plow to the front of the car you'll be fine!!!

And ya...I had to kick out customers before who were being abusive to the animals...teasing the birds to make them freak out. It's hard to not be able to say what you want to because you have to respect the customer....I understand how hard it is to have that much restraint. It's truly to bad people are like that. 

Midas definatly has you owned!!! Is he not ready for free roaming yet?


----------



## bunnylove817 (Feb 14, 2010)

No, not ready for free roam :/ I havent bunny proofed every room yet, and he likes to chew on cords so I need to make sure there is no way he can reach any of them. He will be free roam soon enough though.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 14, 2010)

Cords must taste good to rabbits. I plugged in the vacuumto finish cleaning the bunny room today. Pudge was out enjoying her run time and I walked back in, she was grabbing the cord and trying to move it.


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 15, 2010)

LOL ya...thankfully Fallow doesn't go after them like he used to. I am fully comfortable with him freeroaming but when it comes to Mimzy she is a terror....destroys EVERYTHING.


----------



## bunnylove817 (Feb 23, 2010)

My parents kicked me off of there phone plan so I had to go get a phone yesterday. So I get home and I'm toying eith it and realize it comes with a wallpaper of these two ADORABLE little baby harlequin bunnies. It made my night


----------



## jam224 (Mar 11, 2010)

Which pet store do you work at, if you don't mind sharing? The only one I can think of that sells rabbits is Jack's Aquarium. I shudder every time I go in there because of the horrible living conditions of the bunnies.


----------



## bunnylove817 (Mar 12, 2010)

i work for complete petmart. We aren't national, just mainly in ohio and a few stores in kentucky/west virginia. 

I HATE jacks. They treat their animals HORRIBLY and have terribly customer service. The first rabbit i ever got was from jacks and it died in three days. They sold it to me sick. :/


Speaking of work, i had these two ladies come into my work the other day getting some cat stuff. While they were in the checkout line they started talking about how the ones daughter got a free rabbit at a fair and how when they got home the rabbit just kept trying to squirm out of the little girls hands so she hit it on the head really hard and killed it. They were LAUGHING about it (the one replied "betcha it isnt squirming now"). I couldnt believe it. I was IRATE but of course I couldnt say anything.. but oh did i want to. It made me sick. stupid people


----------



## fuzz16 (Mar 13, 2010)

wow...ya i work at a feed store and we dont sell animals thankfully. but i get to hear some pretty nasty stories sometimes. most of my customers know i have rabbits as i bring them to work but some ruder ones are super ruel about it


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 13, 2010)

That would be madening. Poor bunny, the kid was probably too young to be reponsible with it.


----------



## SweetSassy (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi Rebekah.....

How is Sasha? Are you still trying to bond??


----------



## bunnylove817 (Mar 22, 2010)

I've kinda given up on trying to bond them. I'm going to let them do their own thing and hopefully they will learn to trust each other by themselves and one day I can start letting them together during bonding sessions and they will just be happy. I'm a wishful thinker, but nothing I do seems to work with them


----------



## SweetSassy (Apr 10, 2010)

How's everything going??


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 15, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## fuzz16 (Apr 16, 2010)

thats to bad that the bonding is going well...maybe with time theyll slowly fall for one another.


----------



## bunnylove817 (Apr 18, 2011)

So i know its been awhile, so I figured it's time for an update (for anyone who still cares). 

As for what has happened in my life, The fiance and I broke up and I moved home with my parents for a little while until I could afford a place of my own. I wasn't able to take the rabbits at this time, so they stayed at Davids. I finally moved into my own place about a month ago and have been making arrangements to get Midas (I am now in school full time- 18 CH- and work 40+ hours a week, so I am a busy girl). David did not want me to take Sasha, they bonded after day 1, so I agreed to let him keep her since Midas and Sasha still hate each other after a year. 

I finally got Midas last night, and he seems to be adjusting well, although I can tell he is stressed and doesn't feel "safe" here yet. Midas' urine scald that we've been dealing with for weeks seems to be clearing up, I'm just hoping that moving doesn't stress him out and make him start peeing outside the litterbox again ::fingers crossed::. 

So I'm now back down to one bunny, and I'm going to miss Sasha. She had the best personality and was a great rabbit, but she loved David and I didn't want to take her away from him.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I am sorry to hear that your engagement is off.

Thats great Midas's urine scald is clearing up. After a couple of weeks he will claim your new place as his own, he may just be deciding on how he wants to arrange things.


----------



## bunnylove817 (Apr 23, 2011)

I spent HOURS the other day making a stormhaven litterbox. Ruined a pair of my favorite jeans in the process (and have callouses on my hands from the wire cutters). I finally got the litterbox done and all put together and was super proud of myself. I went to bed and what did i find when i woke up? Midas tore the grate out of the litterbox and spent (what look like) the entire night throwing it around his cage. It now has several holes in it :X :X. He decided he liked it better as a toy. 

He also decided it would be a good idea to steal the bag of rat food out of my hands and run around the living room dumping it everywhere while I chased him. I spent 20 minutes cleaning that up. He is such a naughty bunny!

Good thing is, he seems to already be adjusted to the new place. I think he likes it better here than the old apartment, he is finally running around binkying everywhere, I haven't seen him do that in awhile


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 24, 2011)

You should have asked him first, what he wanted. Naughty bun, I just had one of my elops push all the litter out of the litter box and scatter it all over the room.

Those furry masters of ours know just which buttons to push!


----------

